# [Brazilian NR] 33.03 3BLD single (Diego Meneghetti)



## Meneghetti (Nov 17, 2015)

yay got it!! done @ Porto Alegre Open 2015






~12.7 memo and ~20.3 execution
There were 3 solved edges and 1 flipped corner! I'll post the scramble here soon.

I had a 2s+ pause during 3rd corner commutator because I couldn't recall my alg for PW (speffz), which I had changed several times in the last months. I ended up doing _x [R2 U R2 U' R2, D2] x'_ instead of _D' R' [D2, R' U R] R D_, which was supposed to be my main alg for this...

This beats Gabriel Dechichi's NR by 0.91


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 17, 2015)

wow awesome solve, Congrats!


----------



## ZeshaaK (Nov 17, 2015)

nice!!


----------



## Berd (Nov 17, 2015)

Nice! The scramble sounds really good too!


----------



## Iggy (Nov 17, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 18, 2015)

GJ achivement....i will prefer R2 U R2 U' R2....over R' D'...alg for PW letter pair


----------



## Meneghetti (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks, guys 

Here's the scramble: 
R2 B U2 B R2 U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 L U R B2 R2 U' R' D B D2 Fw' Uw'

Reconstruction:


Spoiler



orient: x’ y // green front, yellow top

R’ [U2, R’ D R] R // QG (9/9)
[L’ D’ L, U] // DH (8/17)
x [R2 U R2 U’ R2, D2] x’ // PW (12/29)
F’ [U R U’ R’ U R U’ R’, L’] F // flip M (20/49)

B [M2, U R’ U’] B’ // NS (10/59)
[M2, R’ U R U’] // AB (10/69)
U’ [U’ M2 U, R] U // CJ (9/78)
[L’, U’ M’ U] // FE (8/86)

86 STM / 20.3s = 4.24tps
15 targets / 12.7s = 1.18 target per second (memo)


----------

